# Rerun's Campaign



## Rerun (Sep 25, 2012)

Hello, pleased to meet you. My name is Morin and this is the story of how I came to work for the Stormbird company, and a little of what I did there. I’m recounting this on the advice of my friend Kugo, who says our stories should be told long and loud for if they are worthy they will be remembered. But maybe that’s just his religion talking and we haven’t gotten to meeting Kugo yet anyway.

I’m from Hartpolis, the city of tents, you may have heard of it. We’re famous for our merchants, soldiers, thieves, and the difficulty of telling which is which. It wasn’t a bad place to grow up, if you can learn to be proud of a dubious and low heritage. My mother was a whore who died of the yellow plague and my father could have been anyone. I was raised on the charity Order of the Way monks, such as I was, but mostly I ran wild.

I learned through experience that I wasn’t strong or nimble but somehow I could take a punch or four and maybe a kick or two but still wake up feeling mostly myself the next day. A doorway or gutter isn’t a bad place to sleep if your too poor to rob and too ugly to rape. I watched all races of soldiers and merchants arrive by horse, cart, or caravan, sometimes though the gates and sometimes though the portals from a street rat’s eye view. And sometimes I dreamed of traveling with them myself.

As the years past and I grew thin, wiry, and less short. I aspired to be more than a street urchin and really was too honest to steal for a living so I approached the head monk of the Order and asked if I could learn the mysticism and martial arts I’d seen them practice all my life. Master Shuk’toh’rhi, who was tall, thin, grey skinned and of undetermined race, said that I had chosen the chaos of the streets my entire life over the peace of the monastery and the Order of the Way and their path was not mine. However, he said the reason he had continued feed and clothe me through my youth was he detected a spark of something in me that was rare in my race.

So we made a deal; I went to work chopping, plucking, dicing and stirring in the kitchen, served Master Shuk his meals, scrubbed and cleaned and in return I spent an hour a day meditating with my Master. At first it was tedium but over time I detected a spark of something within me, a diamond of will that could shape the world around me. Under Master Shuk’toh’rhi’s guidance I imbued a piece of turquoise I’d carried around for years for luck with a bit of a personality from my younger days. I called him Urchin, and he whispered to me to keep quiet and beneath notice. 

Following this impulse I slowly learned to reach for that small spark inside of me and use it to blend me into my surroundings. When I told my Master of this he smiled and said it was good, I had been set on my Way. Now it was time for me to leave the monastery.

I won’t lie, it hurt to hear that, and then it frightened the hell out of me. Life cooking, cleaning, and meditating had brought me some peace and maybe a sense of home more personal than this giant mess of a silk and canvas city. But later my old dreams of excitement, glory, and adventure were remembered and with little mishap I enrolled as a grunt in the Stormbirds Company who happened to be recruiting between contracts.

The Stormbirds are commanded by Lord Captain Salimis, an honest to goodness Djinni whose body dissolved into a vortex of clouds below the waist. When I was first brought before him I entered a silk tent that inside was piles of silk cushions surrounding a small table and open air and clouds above, beside, and below us leading off into infinity. Now I’m fairly confident it was an illusion and not a portal to some distant plane but it was an exquisite one that must have been made with exacting care.

Lord Captain Salimis was a boisterous soul who enjoyed the role of commander and the deference due his rank. He dressed in purple and gold silk with a bejeweled diadem beneath a white turban. It was made clear to always refer to him by his honorific and to never, as a grunt, expect to enter his tent again but for all that he was a generous host while I was there. The main purpose of the interview was to secure my signature on a contract to Lord Captain Salimis personally that I was in his service for the duration of the next campaign, duty bound to obey his officers, entitled to food and armament, and to be rewarded with a single share of any loot taken at the campaign’s conclusion. There was also a list of punishments for infractions that I paid less attention to as I truly wished to be a good and loyal soldier.

Having become a recruit of the Stormbirds I was given over to Lieutenant Komwill, a black haired Halfling who was head of the scouts. Komwill wore hard boiled leather armor, kept a pair of swords at his waist, and had a pet snake coiled around his bandana like a headband. There were three new recruits out of a group of twenty or so and Komwill said our abilities to keep a low profile would be tested and trained. He also said he was certain a few of us had lifted a coin purse or two and there would be none of that among his boys. We were then issued darkened leather armor and wooden weapons and paired off against each other to test out skills and I suspect to provide amusement to the veteran members.

I found myself in a ring of bodies facing off against a whip thin elven woman as beautiful as my mug was ugly. I was going to get a drubbing if I couldn’t forget my hormones and concentrate on her sword. As expected she was no stronger than she looked but she fought with a fluidity that I couldn’t begin to match. After receiving a few bruises trying to parry and riposte I accepted a sharp jab in the chest to bring my rapier down on her sword arm, numbing it. Komwill pronounced us both dead as I would have been skewered had the swords been sharpened. I disagreed privately, I heal like a troll. Well, almost. The woman reacted with good cheer and introduced herself as Trang.

My next opponent was the third new member of the squad, a rough looking orc whose travel stained animal skins could have told some interesting tales as to where he’d come from if I could read them. He had size and strength on me but he had a couple of talismans hanging off his cloths that didn’t say warrior. My suspicions were proved right when he began the fight by pointing at me and mumbling “prostrate.” I couldn’t help myself, I lay down on the ground before the orc and quickly had the wind knocked out of me. This is how I met Kugo, priest of the Hornfoot.

With the fighting over the watching veterans stopped cheering and betting and Lieutenant Komwell informed us we were all miserable warriors but that didn’t matter because this was the scouts. Now we had the real trial. The two company phalanxes, Impenetrable and Anvil were going to face off tomorrow and the winner got to roast and eat the other team’s mascot. Our orders were to capture Impenetrable’s goat and Anvil’s dog before breakfast tomorrow. Now this sounded like something more up my alley than getting smacked around by my fellow recruits.

Left to ourselves my two new squad mates and I sized each other up. I took a guess at what they saw in me: human, warrior. That made me the neutral party between the gorgeous blonde haired twig of an elf and the muscle bound spell spewing orc who looked like he stepped right out of the wilderness. Or maybe a portal. Growing up on the streets of Hartpolis gave me a pretty opened minded view of who made acceptable companions but I’ve learned others take it real personally if their daddy’s daddy got his nose tweaked by a different race.

I got the natural magnetism of wet cat and the looks that might make Kugo the orc think I’m handsome but someone had to break the ice. You must be powerful, I say to Kugo, that spell ended our scuffle in a heartbeat.

He stroked a small hide bag hanging around his neck and smiled a mouth featuring block like teeth and a broken tusk. The Hornfoot wanders far in search of battle; his path is mine said the orc. I belatedly noticed Kugo wore no boots, but the soles of his feet looked black and hard. But have no worries Morin the man, he spoke, in this company I am on my Way and this little test is but a necessary stepping stone to glory.

Apparently he decided to directly lance the boil I’d been easing my way toward and Kugo turned to address Trang. I had not thought to start my saga alongside an elf, but endurance is a virtue.

Trang’s smile lit up her green eyes but it wasn’t entirely friendly. She reached into her pouch before answering, produced a flask, and drained it. I could smell the whiskey. Grace is as well, she said. I will wish only for success in our endeavors. 

I didn’t know what to think. Was this détente genuine or simply platitudes disguising hatreds. Regardless we had orders to follow. 

They proved easier than expected. Impenetrable’s goat was kept in a corral with a single guard that Trang and I shared chatted with over whiskey while Kugo enspelled the animal to follow him and eat a carrot. Despite carrying a flask on her person, Trang couldn’t hold her booze _at all_ and was starting to stagger just a bit. This might have come in handy because a tipsy beautiful elf provided a hell of a distraction to the two guards to Anvil’s mutt Scipio, especially when she tried to show off her dancing. I half carried Trang back to Lieutenant Komwill while Kugo led the animals.

Komwill was pleased with our success and said he called off the four mile run around camp he’d planned for that night. Trang giggled. 

Over the next few days we practiced stealth and camouflage, broken up by marching drills and combat drills. I was glad I wasn’t in the phalanxes. Practicing breaking up each other’s ranks with wooden poles left you bruised, tired, and bloody. It was much more my style to try and steal a colored pebble Komwill was “guarding” but I suppose it was all soldiering. Eventually word came down that Lord Captain Salimis wanted to address the entire company and the rumor was we’d finally gotten a contract.

The entire Stormbird company, some hundred of us, marched north east from Hartpolis toward the Brown Bone Hills where Lord Commander Salimis had been hired to remove the il-lang goblin tribe and secure the temple complex there. Apparently the Elementium Trading Corporation had detected a strong likelihood of a portal being present and was eager to claim the route.

The march was hot, dry, and increasingly rocky as flat plains gave way to light woods as the land rose. Kugo and I managed to hump our packs of food and supplies well enough but Trang was having a rough time of it. She made baby eyes at me until I offered to help her carry her load. I made sure Kugo didn’t notice, he’d probably curse me to teach me not to be a sucker elf lover.

We passed a force of some ten horsemen heading south on the fourth day carrying large plains cat carcases over their saddles. They spoke little, only confirming that the il-lang goblins were indeed in the Brown Bone Hills. 

On the sixth night of the march Trang and I were on watch about four hundred yards from camp with nothing but large horn to help us if something approached. Not that we expected anything, we were told that in these lands holding watch was more an act of principle than pragmatism. I took the opportunity to ask a few questions of my companion.

Everything I’ve heard about anything says orcs and elves don’t mix. What makes you tolerate Kugo, Trang?


A few things, she said. First I’m a Stormbird and he’s a Stormbird so sooner or later we’ll be fighting side by side. Second He’s a priest of the Hornfoot, a god concerned with travel and martial glory rather than the more despicable orcish dieties. I’m a warrior as well, his beliefs aren’t mine but they aren’t completely opposed. Finally and most importantly if I wanted to be around beings that all shared my beliefs I’d have never left Tang Los. In a way the Kugos of the world are something I’ve sought out. Now the real question is why do you think I tolerate you?

Because I’m a simple human warrior, I say. I’m here to do my duty and make my fortune like fifty other souls in this outfit. That’s why you tolerate me.

Nope. I just put up with you because you carry my stuff.

I smile. I’d say I have ulterior motives, but then I remember your probably older than my grandmother. But what am I doing, talking about a woman’s age.

Trang shrugs. That’s a human thing. Here comes Kugo.

The orc, who had refused the standard issue boiled leather and remained in his hides, walked out of the darkness and sat down next to us. Hello Morin, elf.

Hello orc. Isn’t common a nice neutral language? It’s impossible to say your species in my native tongue without it being a pejorative. No offense.

I’m not offended. The nicest thing I can say in Grummsh’s language about you is your taste. And speaking of One Eye, I found another of the people among the ranks, an old grandfather carrying a spear in Anvil. His name is Husku and his body is decorated with symbols of glory and bloodshed. He asked for the blessing of the Hornfoot before mentioning he knew the secrets of making a poisonous oil from the blood toad that lives in these plains. We should be watchful.

That could be useful, I said. Why do you insist on wearing those hides Kugo? They look heavy and they reek.

My litter mates and I killed the wolf pack they come from. I’ll wear them until I have better trophies.

We lapsed into silence for a time and watched the night slowly pass.

Morin, Kugo eventually spoke, have you ever killed? Not an animal, someone that can think.

No.

I haven’t either, when the times comes it will be a moment of death or glory. The Hornfoot will be with us.

Trang takes a drink from her wine flask. I haven’t killed an intelligent being either, will the Hornfoot be with me as well?

Never.

Good.

We spoke no more that night.


----------



## Rerun (Sep 25, 2012)

Morning brought more marching.  The sores on my feet healed overnight and I think Kugo’s feet are harder than his armor but Trang was nursing some ugly blisteres.  Kugo could have cured it with a word if he’d wanted, he might have even done it if the elf had humbled herself to ask, but I knew it would never happen.  So Trang refilled her flask from the barrels our commander could seemingly wish full, nursed her medicine, and limped along in silence.

            The woods grew steadily thicker as the day wore on and three times we had to cut trees and clear boulders for the wagons to continue.  It was hard work that fell to the scouts as we weren’t encased in metal armor.  None of us were woodsmen but we made it work.  At twilight a group of goblin wolf riders was spotted by the forward scouts and quickly dispatched by Liuetenent Menlos, one of the few wizards with the Stormbirds, and his three apprentices.  The scent of charred meat filled the air as we moved past.

            That night we got our first combat orders.  Liuetenant Komwill informed us that the scouts would spend the night advancing ahead of the company until the enemy was sighted.  We would then spy on them and if possible take prisoners.  I was a mixture of fear and excitement.  Trang, Kugo, and I would finally start to earn our pay.

            Under a sliver of a moon and a hundred constellations I’d never bothered to learn we crept north in a gulley between two low hills.  The ground was thick with blueberry bushes and the occasional twisted oak.  Our eyes and ears were straining to hear voices or footsteps in the rustling leaves.  After ten minutes of traveling the gulley ended and a meadow opened up before us.  To our surprise two hundred yards ahead of us perhaps a half mile apart burned two small fires.  We slowly advanced on the eastern until we could make out two figures huddled next to a spit.

            We moved forward seemingly inches at a time until we could make out the wart covered green skin and ratty locks of small forest troll and the scrawny figure of a goblin hunched over his back.  The turquoise rock around my neck was whispering to me _quiet, quiet, quiet._  The goblin was tattooing the troll with small pricks of a red hot dagger while the troll snarled and cursed.  

            The goblin may be a witchdoctor, whispered Kugo, he’s mumbling prayers to Maglubiyet.  The troll isn’t saying anything I understand.  Kugo’s voice gained a note of excitement as he fingered his sap.  We’ll have to take them before either can scream.  The goblin runt should drop fast, I’ll take him.  You two subdue the troll and we’ll burn him in the fire.

            If anything goes wrong who knows how many of their fellows might come to their aid I said.  We should check the other fire, it may be easier.

            I agree with the orc, said Trang, I think we can fell these two quickly.  I noticed a slight hitch of fear in her voice and wondered if she was fighting it with bravado.  I didn’t see any reason not to check the other camp, but it was two votes to one.

            Kugo gripped the charm around his neck and began to whisper fiercely in orcish.  After a few seconds I felt a rush of anger and aggression.  It felt good, but Trang seemed to have other ideas, she turned slightly green.

            I’ll take the goblin first said Kugo, the troll is already making noise.              He crept forward, Trang and I followed.  As the goblin burned a crude spiked circle into the troll’s back, Kugo rose up behind him and slammed the weighted sap over his head, dropping the goblin.  Trang thrust her rapier into the trolls back and I picked up the goblin’s heated knife and sunk it into the trolls back.  He screamed.

            I wished I had a god to curse by.  Kugo shoved the troll into the fire and I helped Kugo hold him there.  The troll scratched a long gash in Kugo’s arm and tore a hole in my leather breastplate but he was overpowered.    When the thrashing stopped Kugo looked at me with an enormous grin on his face.  

            First Blood.  Gl’ok tholl u’ruk slotit Hornfoot.  Kugo cut off a snarl of the Troll’s hair and stuffed it into his neckpouch.  Then he drew a line of black blood across his forehead.  He raised a bloody finger and looked at me inquiringly.  I grinned.  Kugo gave me a line across the brow as well.  I was pumped.  Kugo’s joy at our kill was infecting me.   Trang took out her flask and took several swigs.  Enough of that she said.  Your god is no doubt pleased.  Let us return with our prisoner.

            Surprising myself with my boldness I spoke up with another idea.  Let’s tie and gag the goblin and take the other camp.  Kugo looked interested.  Trang dissented.  We’ve accomplished our mission.  Morin, don’t let the bloodlust from the orc’s blessing cloud your reason.

            I paused.  Her words rang true, but the hitch was back in her voice.  Trang was didn’t want to assault the other camp, even if the odds were good.  She was afraid.  Kugo must have heard it too, but he surprised me.  Battle sister, he said almost gently, the enemy is here and we are unhurt.  I think you aren’t just a lush, I think you carry some of your courage in that flask as well.  So drink deep.  Drink up so we can down our foes.

            Trang’s face was a mixture of emotions I couldn’t unravel.  I… It isn’t… she paused conflicted.  But then her voice found new strength.  We’ve done our duty.

            The enemy is here Kugo insisted.  Morin is with me.  For the sake of our squad don’t stand in the way of our glory.

            Trang’s face twisted.  Your glory, she said.  Here is my glory, it is Love and Freedom and Grace, let me show you Kugo.  She raised an index finger and tapped him lightly between the eyes.  Kugo’s head snapped with whiplash and he flew back against a tree with a crack.  His eyes crossed, you’ll pay for that uknoruk pishith he said haltingly.  Trang stood defiant.

            I didn’t know what to do.  My turquoise friend Urchin was whispering for me to sneak off and leave.  We _couldn’t_ have a fight here.  Our captive could wake up.  My friends might kill each other.  Did I just think that?  Friends?  Forget it, concentrate.  You don’t have the tongue to talk them down Morin.  You don’t know how to make them fear you into backing down.  You’re a terrible liar.  You… you can put this off.

            At the camp. I say.  At the camp.  You are soldiers and you are Stormbirds and for your honor you will not kill each other in the middle of a mission.

            Kugo got to his feet unsteadily; he didn’t really look like he was in condition to kill anyone.  All right, he said, we will settle this, _at the camp_.

            Ok, Trang said simply.


----------



## Rerun (Sep 27, 2012)

The trip back to camp was uncomfortable to say the least. Kugo cast a spell on our captive that left the goblin in a stumbling stupor with a worrying amount on anger in his voice. Trang was cold and silent. I was preoccupied with trying to think of ways to get my squad mates to bury the hatchet once they cooled off. The success of our first mission was forgotten.

I decided that Kugo and Trang’s agreement to “settle” their differences had to be far from the first fight between soldiers the Stormbirds had seen and resolved to report the affair to our commanding officer Lieutenant Komwill. This proved a smart idea for the halfling didn’t give the matter much thought before coming up with a solution: He informed Kugo and Trang that from now on half of their share of loot would be dependent on each keeping the other alive and healthy. And if that didn’t work, well where there was a whip there was a way. Komwill further said he didn’t care if they hated each other and dreamed of bloody revenge, they would act like good soldiers. Neither Kugo nor Trang were happy with me for turning to an officer, much less being chewed out by a halfing, but I figured they’d get over it.

Our prisoner was placed in a pit along with several other goblins and an ogre the scouts had captured. Two of the goblins were bulging with muscle but unnaturally mishappen. I was told they would be brought before the officers, charmed by wizard Menlos, and interrogated. Without orders and unwelcome by my squad I set off to try and find acceptance amoung the Stormbird veterans.

Hey human, Morin, Kugo’s friend, someone called. It was Husku, the old orc from Anvil that Kugo had met. He sheathed the short sword he was sharpening and pointed at my forehead. You make your first kill? Lucky to have a priest there to bring it to the sight on the gods. I’d half forgotten the line of troll’s blood decorating my forehead. Come here and talk to me , the orc said.

Husku grinned. You’re a killer now, a real soldier for all that your green as grass. Congradulations. I wasn’t sure I agreed with him, but then I wasn’t sure I didn’t. It struck me as strange I got along so well with orcs. Up close Husku’s splint mail armor was visibly covered in markings and charms, and his face was heavily tattooed. Kugo told me you’re skilled at poisons I said.

It’s an art. I milk venom from the sacs of vipers and other critters. Or sometimes I grind up and distil certain plants Captain Montion brings me. He’s a druid you know, most powerful spell tosser in camp, unless you count the magic of the Lord Commander. Poison can be very useful in taking down large besties who hardly feel the prick of a spear but will notice their guts shutting down, he smiles, or worse.

I tried to look suitably impressed. Kugo mentioned the blood toad.

Yes, keep your eyes out for them, they are redish brown and the size of a small cat. Poisonous blood bursts from their wounds so you can’t just skewer them but you can throw them in a sack if your quick. Extracting the venom involves dismemberment while boiling the body; the poison is good for crippling opponents. It has been a good week, I’ve collected three. Now I know you don’t have the funds today but if you after you get paid or if you find something you think I might want to trade for look me up you hear.

Will do. There was a problem with Trang on our patrol and Kugo is in a foul mood. Any idea how to lift his spirits?

Is Trang that elf? Husku hawks and spits. The priest will feel better after a fight. Which should come soon, I hear we advance tomorrow.

No offense, but why is an old soldier like you being so helpful to me?

You mean an old orc like me. Kugo marked you with that line of blood on your brow. Maybe he saw something in you he could turn to the proper way of doing things. Don’t do something stupid and wash it off now, Husku said, do that and I’ll break your nose. The officers won’t dock my pay he grinned. I’ve been here longer than most of them. Now run on, I got things to do.

I wondered over to the mess cart for a slice of smoked meat when a whirlwind settled in the middle of camp. I’d half drawn my sword when it caved in on itself and turned into the bejeweled Lord Captain, turban, silk, and all. 

I’ve reconnoitered the entire complex he boomed out. It’s a mass of shaped, warped wood that we will assault tomorrow. He pointed at me and several other grunts. Run and summon the officers to my tent. I scrambled to obey.

The next morning the entire Stormbirds Company advanced along a larger ravine than the one my squad had scouted. Tempers between Trang, Kugo, and I had cooled overnight and we were civil to each other. The anticipation of a major battle helped override all other concerns. 

The Company met a force of goblins, more of a mob really, just as the trees began to thicken and twist. They looked muscled and mutated like those prisoners and began screaming war cries to Maglubiyet and Shologaiush. The two phalanxes Anvil and Impenetrable, each thirty men, formed the center of our line while the scouts were issued bows and told to protect the left flank while the few wizards stood on the right.

The goblins were eager to fight. A yellow glow washed over them and the entire group charged into the spears of the phalanxes. I loosed a few arrows into the mob unthinkingly before I realized I only had twenty and should save my ammo and let the phalanxes do their job.

Soon enough things got more interesting. A twenty foot tall misshapen giant covered in green warts and wearing enough hides to look rotund came striding out of the woods carrying a broken tree over one shoulder. That’s our target said Komwill and we loosed our arrows at the juggernaut. Unfortunatly most failed to pierce his many layers of armor and the giant swung his tree in a great arc, sending five members of Anvil flying. One woman landed a yard from me, broken and bleeding. I dropped my bow and ran to bandage her.

At this point Kugo dropped his crossbow, hoisted the bag around his neck, and cast the same spell on the giant he’d once cast on me. _Kneel!_ The giant knelt down surrounded by a forest of spears and soon was covered in wounds. On the right flank Captain Montion, waved his hand and blood flew from the giant’s wounds to pool at the Captains feet where hundreds of flowers abruptly bloomed. The giant sank to the ground and a roar went up from our lines.

As this was happening a number of low horns sounded and from the woods burst twenty goblins on wolves charging the casters on the right. Balls of fire rolled out to meet them but most of the goblins seemed barely singed and engulfed the magical support. Lord Captain Salimis flew over to us and commanded we drop our bows, draw out swords, and keep Anvil from being broken from its side. I wasn’t thrilled, we were armed with swords and leather and those wolves looked like the goblin elite, but I obeyed over Urchin’s muted protests.

Now I was in the thick of it. I’d lost sight of Kugo but Trang was to my left and we both concentrated on the slobbering mount of the goblin in front of us instead of his armored form. Luckily he was distracted trying to brain one of Menlos’s purple robed apprentices. Luck was with us and our rapiers sunk deep, but even mortally wounded the animal refused to lie down and die. It turned its rider toward us and tried to catch my sword arm in its jaws.

The goblin rider screamed curses swung his morning star into my leather chest plate which was still ripped from the night before. That hurt. But it also over extended him and left him open to a precise strike from Trang that sent his neck’s artery blood spraying all over his shining armor. 

The battle continued. I pushed ahead trying to take the brunt of the attacks while Trang either assisted me or flanked. Kugo was nowhere in sight, but I did see Lord Captain Salimis behead a wolf with his jeweled scimitar. That not being enough, the clouds that formed his lower body abruptly rose far over his head and captain became a whirlwind tossing wolf riders left and right. A smile came to my face for just a second before a guttural intonation caused a rift to open near the captain and he was sucked into a distant hazy landscape of towering domes and white clouds.

The goblin mob fighting the phalanxes was falling back and a number of Anvil dropped their spears, turned right and charged the wolf riders. A roar turned my head. Captain Montion had turned into a large panther and was fighting a red armored goblin wielding a hammer with a banner attatched to his back. The leader? I finally saw Kugo who had lost his mace holding onto the red armored goblin’s wolf’s hindquarters trying to throw it to the ground. Now there was an idea, I ran to help. We downed the wolf and the goblin was slowly torn apart by the Captain and Trang. Upon this one’s fall the remaining wolf riders panicked and fled.

The mutated mob to the front seemed too stupid or crazed to flee, but was slowly ground down to nothing. It wasn’t until the fighting had stopped that I realized how exhausted I was. I sat down much to the disgust of Captain Montion. Get up soldier, there’s wounded to tend do. I rose guiltily.

Smile Morin, said Kugo. There’s wounded, but there is also loot. When all this armor and weapons and booty is divided up, some of it will be ours.

That’s the spirit. We join the rest of the company scanning the battlefield for the living and dead. The weapons made a single pile, the armor another, and the gold, jewelery, and other portable wealth was gathered by Lieutenant Komwill in a chest. I helped carry the wounded off to the side while more skilled healers tended to them. While carrying one body I felt a hand grip my arm. Thanks greenhorn, I owe you one. What’s your name?

I looked down and saw the woman I had bandaged who had been sent flying by the giant. She was a tall and muscular human, with a pug nose and brown hair. Morin, I say. Morin, I’m Jessica, of Impenetrable. I’ll see you around.

Somewhat late the wagons rolled up and the cooks started dinner. I found I had an enormous apitite for dried meet and wine. According to the remaining mages, the Lord Captain had been dissmissed back to his home on the plane of Air, but this wasn’t a huge concern as he was able to pierce the planar boundries easily and should be back in a day or two.

I wondered what our losses had been but I was too tired to care. I decided to worry about it in the morning and went to sleep. 

Morning brought my answers. Anvil and Impenetrable had taken half their numbers in casualties, though most were expected to recover. The battle with the wolf riders had been brutal on my scouts, seven of us lay dead and six more wounded. That left Trang, Kugo, and I practically the entire platoon. We weren’t in the best of shape but I’d healed most my wounds overnight and Kugo’s prayers had stopped his bleeding but I was worried about Trang. There was still bad blood between her and Kugo preventing his aid and I had noticed she was hiding a weeping gash beneath her armor. She claimed it was a scratch, but on someone svelte like her a scratch could reach bone.

Then there was the absent Lord Captain. Captain Montion, the dwarf druid, proclaimed himself acting commander in our lord’s absence and decreed we would continue to complete the contract. The Temple complex lay ahead of us and Montion wanted to invade it while the goblins were still under the shock of defeat and perhaps leaderless. Twenty able soldiers taken from across the platoons would invade the wooden temple complex and report their findings after one hour.

Jessica, who must have found some magical healing somewhere, and a veteran named Murok collected Trang, Kugo and I and pronounced us a team. Murok pointed at me and said You saved Jessica after she went for her flight? Yes I replied. He grunted, she’s decided that after you saved her from the Hells Gates you’re lucky. A walking talking half-assed soldier lucky talisman. That’s right, said Jessica. You got to take note when the universe does you a favor.

With our skill in stealth, we scouts ranged about twenty yards ahead of the two heavily armored veterans and advanced in to the thickening trees. After a few minutes of walking the trees and brambles had grown so close together they might as well have been a wall, save for a yawning mouth of an opening that looked more than a little like it wanted to eat us. Kugo chuckled when I said that. You forget, yesterday _we _ate _them. _To my surprise Trang agreed with the orc. This evil place should be scared of us she said grimly. It was good to see them in agreement.


----------



## Rerun (Sep 27, 2012)

Upon entering the maw and arriving in the complex proper an unnatural chill set over the five of us. The enclosed area lacked buildings per se, but at various places vines and trees created “rooms” by reaching to the ceiling of interlocking branches. Only scattered sunlight shinned in. 

We approached the closest “room” first. Trang held up a hand and we paused outside the blackened split in one of the oaks that served as an entrance and listened. There was no sound. We moved inside and found abandoned blankets and refuse.

Moving on we decided to skip the smaller “rooms” and head directly the large mound at the center of the clearing. Soft groans came from inside and I asked Jessica and Murok, along with Trang and Kugo to wait outside while I did my trick. Concentrating on the mental diamond inside me, my skin turned to the hues of brown of the tangled branches that made up the walls and the greens of the ubiquitous hanging moss. I couldn’t resist a smirk as my companions started. Wait here I said and entered the room. Careful, said Kugo. Trang agreed. This area is cursed.

It was large, easily some hundred feet across with a domed ceiling that lifted thirty feet unto the air. At the rear of the room there was wide pit surrounded by a network of pullies and cages. Along the walls, often badly crippled and usually melted goblins lay against the walls. They were unarmed and seeming conscious only of their misery. I moved toward the pit. On each side was a large iron cauldron that bubbled despite there being no fire. I declined to look inside.

At the back of the room a single large tree leaned out over the pit with the figure of a woman leaning out of the tree at waist height, her skin brown as wood, her hair black moss, and an expression of horror on her face. I’d heard of dryads, was this the corpse of one? Edging nearer the pit I saw a viscous green liquid thirty feet down that steamed and roiled. A single cage was suspended just touching the goo in which a goblin languished, screaming hoarsely. I retreated to my companions and reported what I’d seen.

Outside I noticed Trang half watching a crow perched in the branches. It was odd when I thought about it; wildlife seemed to avoid this area. Don’t be obvious, whispered Trang, but that is no crow. It has the rigid angles of Law and the bile of Evil dripping from it. She carefully lifted her bow, not aiming in the direction of the creature, quickly whirled, and snapped off a shot. It struck true but the bird simply flew off, the arrow dangling from its chest.

Are you some kind of elven holy woman Trang? Nothing holy about me, I’m just a damn good actor was the nebulous response.

We decided the large room was suited for the more experienced spell casters to decurse and, conscious of our mission decided to quickly scan more enclosed “buildings.” A rather large tree with a hole hacked in the trunk offered entrance to an area behind what we had dubbed the “temple.” Inside we found allies. Four Stormbirds were sorting through numerous crates and chests while Husku carefully wrapped and pocketed unidentifiable items from the many shelves. Any trouble? Jessica asked.

None was the reply. Outside of the roots and vines occasionally moving the hinder us but really there has been no danger at all.

Most of the rooms we searched appeared to be filthy housing for goblins or once a bloody kennels for wolves. In one room we found five tortured elves encased in tree branches. They were cut free, though Kugo and Husku refrained from helping us on principle. They didn’t speak common, but Trang was able to talk with them. They were hunters and gathers for the Saldorith people who were obviously captured by the goblins. They were afraid of being sacrificed but the goblins seemed more interested in vicious “sport.”

After an hour we headed back outside only to find the company had advanced to the gates of the compound. Lieutenant Komwill explained that a force of forty wood elves mounted on stags had arrived to fight the goblins and demanded we vacate “their” lands. Komwill grunted. The elves haven’t ruled here in my lifetime, but I guess they have long memories and arrogance to spare. I wish the Lord Captain was here, it is hard talk down to an immortal.

After the wagons and wounded had crossed into the shadowed enclosure, most of the new grunts, including Kugo and I received orders to dig ditches across the entrances. Trang accompanied Captain Montion and the new head mage Illpuller just past the pits to parlay with the Saldorith force. Illpuller might be wearing his dead master’s robes but it was a common belief Illpuller was far below him in power. He promised Montion and Trang he could create an illusion in the event of trouble that would allow them to escape.

The elven party was dressed in green tunics, chain shirts, and white furs, especially on their leader who nearly wore a coat of white animal skins and introduced herself as Lady Ranger Seldas. Captain Montion, gazing up from his height of a stout four feet, identified himself and started to speak but Seldas’s eyes were all on Trang.

The Lady Ranger spoke to Trang in elvish, rudely ignoring Captain Montion. Trang replied and a short exchange followed with Seldas glancing twice at Kugo. Finally Trang said in common that all her answers would be handled by the Captain. 

We are glad to see the il lang goblin threat removed said Seldas to Montion, and having completed their destruction we are interested in how long you intend to remain in our home lands.

Out contract was to secure this location for the use of our employers. We have more business than the goblin plague.

And who are your employers.

Captain Montion hesitates, and Seldas cocks and eyebrow, no one objectionable I hope.

We are employed by the Elementium Trading Corporation; they have invested considerable gold into acquiring access to this location. They have been notified of our success and we are waiting upon their reinforcements and officials. 

That could be a bluff I thought, or just as likely the officers had other means of communication with our employers.

We have also rescued five of your people from the goblin’s clutches they have been mistreated but are being cared for by our healers.

Lady Seldas’s face turned hard. Return our people to us.

Upon the arrival of our employers and the commencement of negotiations we will return your people as an act of good faith.

I won’t be placated dwarf. You are keeping our people as hostages to remove the option of us removing you forcibly. The threat of their deaths holds my hand.

I protect the Stormbirds Captain Montion said grimly.

The ranger turned to Trang and said in common, these are your comrades cousin? Perhaps you’ll at least work to keep the orcs from my kin. Then she and her retinue turned and rode off.

With the trenches dug the officers called a general meeting before the gates. Help would be arriving within five days we were told, and even if they wanted to, the fourty elven riders lacked the numbers to break out strength. We would hold fast.

That seemed reasonable until morning when through the gates we could see the elves chanting around oak trees, which wobbled, shook, and eventually stood up. I didn’t think my bow or rapier would do much against them. 

Kugo, Trang and I retired to the main hall to talk as its smell usually kept it empty. This is all wrong said Trang. The Lady Ranger was right, Captain Montion hasn’t rescued the elven prisoners, he has turned them into our hostages. He hasn’t said it, but he doesn’t have to, the threat of their death protects us from attack. I won’t be part of this.

I won’t tell you I care about the elven hostages said Kugo, but your honor as a soldier stands between you and desertion.

I won’t follow a criminal captain out of loyalty to the Stormbirds. I’ll free the hostages myself first and face the consequences later.

This situation could turn very ugly I say, but it hasn’t yet. All the captain is holding out for is the arrival of the Elementium Trading Officials who have the authority to deal with the wood elves. Perhaps we should be asking why Lady Ranger Seldas is threatening battle to drive us out immediately. Why doesn’t she want to negotiate? Why is she acting like she has a time limit. What doesn’t she want us to find?

I can answer that said a voice in guttural common. We whirled to face the pit at the end of the hall. There was a mutated goblin with one huge arm, an enlarged exposed brain, and long tail hugging the wooden dryad. He must have been one we saw in the cage near the bottom of the pit who had somehow escaped. The goblin bit sharp teeth into the dryad’s breast and sap flowed over the corners of his mouth.

I can even help you get rid of the trees the elves awoke. All I ask for in return is the promise of my safety.


----------



## Rerun (Sep 28, 2012)

The only thing you’ll do is surrender said Trang. Then we’ll talk all you want.

Oh I surrender elf. My tribe is dead, my home is conquered. In desperation I took refuge in the pit of formation but as you can see it has warped my body and mind. I only hope that my aid in your troubles will earn your mercy. The goblin climbed down the dryad and took a few steps toward us. His lopsided legs seemed to have trouble walking and he soon gave up and sat down. You may call me Kirluklik if it pleases you.

We glanced at each other. What to do now? Kugo spoke up; speak on what you claimed to know. Tell us of the motives of the wood elves.

The wood elf scouts that we failed to capture saw the results of our experiments with the pit. I imagine it alarmed them enough to send a force to take our lands from us.
My people, the il-lang, moved into this territory generations ago. The wood elves had abandoned it, I don’t know why, but it seemed the protections they left warped and failed over time. The dryad behind me, I don’t know if it is a body or carving truly, controls all the plants near here, but not in any healthy way. Everything is overgrown and slightly moist and rotten. I suspect influence of the pit.

What is this pit? I asked.

At its bottom is a cracked seal to another world, one of madness and chaos. In the last five years, on orders of our ambitious chieftain Rath-Gul, the shamans and adepts experimented with pouring chemicals and concoctions down it, hoping to strengthen out tribe. You’ve seen the effects. I wonder if I am still a goblin at all anymore. 

You look goblin enough to me said Kugo

Why the anger orc? Our people have worked together at times.

Maglubiyet always betrays. Kugo said it like he was intoning a mantra.

And Gruumsh is a tyrant, but why fight about it, spoke Kirluklik, I may not of Maglubiyet’s brood at all anymore. 

The cracked seal sounded like a cover for the portal our employers had sent us here to secure. The officers would want this information.

The goblin mutant turned to me. If I show you how the dryad can control the forest trees, will you let me go?

Surprising myself, I felt a rush of sympathy for the goblin. He’d lost nearly everything and was now reduced to bargaining for his life. It isn’t my decision I said, but I can recommend mercy.

Trang spoke up for the first time. Your suffering and loss doesn’t make you less an enemy, and a cruel one at that. We’ll be taking you to Captain Montion and you can see what mercy you can wring from a dwarf.

Kirluklik replied quickly. The dwarf is the druid is he not? He may object to the manner the dryad statue is used to destroy the trees your foes have raised against you. He may decide holding a sword over the head of your kinsmen is the better path. Will you stand for this Trang the elf?

Trang hesitated. What do you suggest?

Aid me in the ritual that will destroy the trees awakened by the wood elves. Then they can’t hope to attack you and the hostages are safe. Then let me hobble off into the woods as if I was never here.

Questions will be asked if the trees simply fall over. Questions we’d be duty bound to answer said Trang.

You might be, said Kugo, but I think saving the company takes precedent.

You’re not thinking strait Kugo. How is keeping this to ourselves saving the company?

Kirluklik spoke up. Even if you are found out, or you turn yourselves in Kugo is right. You’ll have acted to save the company. You’ll be heroes.

That brought me up short. Heroes? I stared at the goblin. Nothing on his face had changed but in my mind it started to look sly. Something is wrong here, I said. I’m calling for an officer.

Don’t Kirluklik said softly.

I paused, then shoved my doubts away and yelled that we’d found an enemy and needed reinforcements.

What are you doing, we’re trying to save the hostages Morin said Trang.

Kugo just looked confused.

NO half yelled half whispered Kirluklik. You’re making a mistake. Hide me! It’s your only chance.

It sounded strangely plausible for absolutely no reason at all. This goblin had some strange powers over the mind. Kugo, Trang, listen to me, this thing is dangerous I said. Lieutenant Komwill and three veterans ran into the temple.

Where the hell did that thing come from yelled the Lieutenant.

He climbed out of the pit sir, be careful it has some ability to control thoughts.

Then knock him out, gag him, and give him to the wizards.

Kirluklik let out a cry as we obeyed.

A few hours later while sitting around a camp fire we learned the goblin had spilled his guts after a charm spell. Kirluklik revealed that sometimes the mutating effect of the pit brought about strange mental powers and surviving two days in it he found he could read and influence thoughts. He also divulged the ritual to destroy the wood elves trees. It seemed innocuous enough and the Captain was certain he could do cast it. Kirluklik was deemed too dangerous to live and executed. 

I don’t know what Captain Montion did in the temple, but a few hours later I watched through the gates as the wood elves’ trees rotted and fell apart. Two of the gates to the compound sealed themselves shut as well. The elves didn’t have a prayer of forcing an entrance through our spears; we seemed safe until relief arrived.

The crow Trang had shot had also returned. She and I were talking with Lieutenant Komwill when it landed on the Captain’s tent.

Sir, said Trang, that bird.

I see it responded the officer.

It’s not a bird. I think it’s an 

Komwill cut her off. You think it’s a bird. Just between you and me, you might also think it’s our contact with the Elementium Corporation. And that’s all.

Trang didn’t look happy.


----------



## Rerun (Sep 30, 2012)

Not too far from the one remaining gate, I and five other soldiers of the Stormbirds gathered around a fire and idled away our liberty. Jessica, the veteran of the phalanx Impenetrable that I had rescued, turned the spit skewering a small pig we’d found in the goblin’s larder. Sitting next to Jessica, her shield brother and fellow veteran Murok, minded his appearance and ran a wooden comb through his blond hair and beard. Four year veterans each, the two had taken Kugo, Trang, and I somewhat under their wing. Husku, the old orc, lounged against a nearby tree, the many painted symbols and charms he wore glinting in the firelight.

Kugo, Husku said abruptly, I’m happy your part of this outfit. It warms my heart to see some real religion around here. Do us all a favor and bless this meal, I don’t trust this goblin pig not to make me sick.

Trang looked up from staring at the fire. Husku had obviously asked for the Hornfoot’s blessing with the elf in mind. The only thing getting sick was Trang if she ate the blessed food. Kugo looked torn. I wondered at his thoughts. On one hand he had an orc’s animosity for elves, but it never struck me as a central part of his character. On the other hand he looked up to the more traditional and experienced Husku.

I’m not making my squad mate ill, Kugo said loyally.

Why would it harm her Kugo? The Hornfoot’s touch invigorates warriors. Ask your friend Morin.

Trang apparently didn’t like being talked about like she wasn’t there. She stopped the pussyfooting bluntly: It’s because of my race Husku. 

Maybe, Husku replied, but I know my religion. The Hornfoot is a wanderer who left the battles with your kind to Father Gruumsh and his family. Are we sure it’s our god who objects to you Trang, or is it you who objects to him?

I want to eat and relax, not watch you needle the recruit Husku, said Jessica. Murok agreed; what crawled up your butt Hus? 

Maybe that’s all it is Murok. Husku faced Jessica, I’ve milked another blood toad Jessica and have a brand new jar of venom for you. Same price as before.

Jessica sliced open the pig, checked to see if it was done, and returned to turning the spit. Same price as before is a little much she said. Let’s make things interesting. Find something to wager on and I’ll pay you half price or half again.

We can always bet on a fight, said Husku. 

What about a drinking contest I say.

We’re out of wine without the Lord Captain here to pull it out of his turban Trang said mournfully.
Jessica spoke up. I’d like to see my lucky little savior Morin throw down. How about Trang or Kugo find out if they can knock him on his rear?

How did I get dragged into this? But having been called out I wasn’t going to back down. Everyone knows I’m the toughest of the recruits, I say, where I grew up getting cold cocked was just someone saying Hello.

Trang smiled. You couldn’t lay a finger on me.

I like this, said Jessica, tough versus nimble. I choose my sister in arms Trang.

Husku looked interested. Morin isn’t bad for a human. I’ll take your bet.

Trang and I disarmed and faced off in front of the half circle of our peers. I hope I remembered something from watching the monks at the monastery back in Hartpolis. Trang stood facing me, slender and relaxed. She pulled out her flask, then scowled when she realized it was empty and put it back.

Aww Jessica, you’re already done. The elf can’t fight sober.

But she can dance. You should have seen the show she put on when we “borrowed” Anvil’s mascot Scipio, said Kugo.

Who wants to dance sober? It brings out my bad side, replied Trang. Then she took two graceful steps forward and lifted her leg like a ballerina strait into the air, her shoe strait into my nose, and posed for second with her foot directly above her head.

Ouch. But the blood was more showy than damaging. Wishing I had the dexterity to lift my legs past my hip, I moved forward and threw a jab at Trang’s throat. She leaned backward and it missed by an inch.

Trang responded with hope backwards and a short kick to the gut. Then she advances and throws a punch at my face. I block with my forehead; those little twig arms of hers don’t hurt at all. Now that we were up close I grab her under the armpit and go for the head-butt. No dice, she twists out of my grip like she’s double jointed.

Sometimes tough means it hurts for longer as you lose, says Trang.

I notice the sweat on her face. Sometimes being a drunk means you get winded after one little minute I reply.

Trang tries to hit me with a round house and I back up. She follows it up with a side kick and I back up again… right into the fire.

I make a panicked leap forward but Trang has stretched out in a sideways lunge, kindly giving me a leg to trip over. I fall to the ground.

Yes! Jessica yells. That’s half price Husku. Husku scowls as the exchange is made.

Don’t feel all bad Morin. You might have lost to a girl, but I now I can balance the scales for when you saved me from bleeding to death. Jessica pulls out a stiletto out of a wooden sheath, carefully pours in a finger’s worth of blood toad venom, and offers it to me. Here’s some luck of you own to pay you back. Keep it in your boot. She winks.

Murok scowls. Isn’t that a bit much Jess?

Nope.

I shove the poisoned stiletto in my boot. Thanks Jessica, I like your brand of luck.

It’s not right when the loser gets the prize Trang complained. I claim first slice of the pig as compensation. 

She does, and the rest of us follow suite. For ten minutes we eat in silence.

Lieutenant Komwill walks over and joins us. I’ve received word that the Trading Corporation Representatives arrive in a day. The Lord Commander is with them and the rumor has been floated that he’s renegotiating our contract. The presence of the elven Calvary could be a problem. It looks like they don’t want this portal opened, while the Elementium bunch want a new trade route. 

Murok spoke up. How are we supposed to protect the incoming Representatives? In the open their Calvary could harry us to death if they wanted to.

The Elementium Traders have increased their investment when they got our report about the portal in the pit. They’ve hired quite a bit of magical muscle from Hartpolis. Morin, you ever hear of the Incanters Triad?

Yes, I say. The Incanters Triad is a pretentious name for some very experienced casters who deal with prophesy and the planes. 

Well they’re good enough to teleport. Mage Illpuller is creating a focus in the temple. The wood elves shouldn’t be able to do a thing about it.

When the Trading Corp arrives, does this mean we get paid asked Kugo. 

We might. The contract we signed is magically binding and elves or no elves the goblins are driven off and the portal is secure. But I don’t know what kind of bargain the Lord Salimis is working out. It wouldn’t matter anyway. There’s nothing to spend your gold on until we return to Hartpolis.

Morin, Kugo, and Trang, we got some scout business to talk about, follow me. Lieutenant Komwill lead us off two hundred yards into one of the empty rooms. If I know the Lord Captain, he’s going to want information on just what the Elementium folks plans are for that portal. When they arrive, do your best to insinuate yourself among them. Anything you could find out could be real important to the Stormbirds.

So we’re going to be spying on our employers asks Kugo.

Exactly. Komwill leaves us to ourselves.

Hey Morin says Trang. You noticed Jessica’s talk of luck and payback is a lot of nosh right? She’s attracted to you.

Yeah I noticed.

Did you notice that Murok doesn’t like it one bit? It wouldn’t surprise me that if in his mind this punk recruit has become a rival suitor. 

I’m not really into Jessica, I say. It’s no big deal.

No big deal to you Morin, maybe not to him. Just keep it in mind.


----------



## doghead (Oct 4, 2012)

Nice SH. I have enjoyed it so far and am looking forward to seeing what happens next. The characters are interesting. I am curious as to how Trang managed to knock Kugo on his arse with just a touch to the head. Kugo and Husku are a nice contrast.

A little more attention to punctuation, especially talking marks, would make the story a little easier to read and follow.

Thanks for taking the time to write this up. Hopefully there will be much more to come.


----------



## Rerun (Oct 6, 2012)

Thanks for the praise.  The reason my story has such poor punctuation is purely due to ignorance on my part.  If I knew how to use it better... well I'll try.


I stood in ranks behind lieutenant Komwill in the temple hall as the Stormbirds awaited the arrival of our employer and commander. In front of us all mage Illpuller nervously puttered and fiddled with the twenty foot circle drawn in the dirt, never looking more up jumped from his previous status as apprentice. The circle had what looked to me a very sparse number of runes, enclosing a carefully drawn symbol of a white open hand holding a single gold coin, the symbol of the Elementium Trading Corporation.

The sigil should focus their teleportation… teleportation spells said Illpuller. It should be any time now. 

The mage looked up nervously at captain Montion, the acting commander. Montion was dressed in his parade finery, inscrolled green leather armor with gold trimmings, the diving Stormbird in black on his chest. Patience master mage, your work looks fine, anything could be causing the delay, said the captain.

To my left Kugo fidgeted slightly. He was forced to wear the company issue black leather breastplate over a brown woolen tunic like all the scouts instead of his tribal hides. There were few enough of us scouts standing on parade, only nine of our original twenty had survived, whereas the phalanxes had lost only a few men permanently. I had thought that sneaking about instead of holding the line in heavy armor would keep us alive, but things hadn’t worked out that way when the battle happened nearly a week ago.

To to my right I could see Trang standing serene while gazing ahead at the circle. I knew it had to be something an act, in private Trang had made her concern for the elven prisoners we had “rescued.” She felt obligated to see their safe return to the Saldorith wood elves, but the officers were using them as bargaining chips with the wood elven force outside the complex walls. I hoped for all involved our employers and Lady Ranger Seldas could come to a compromise regarding access to the portal at the far end of the temple hall. 

Further thoughts were interrupted as five figures slowly materialized on top of the etched palm and coin sigil. My eyes went at once to the large form of the Lord Captain Salamis with his yellow silk vest and body that dissolved into clouds at the waist. He smiled a wide grin and loudly proclaimed that he had returned. With him were four other men, whom I later learned were our employer, his scribe, and two of the mages part of the Incanters Triad.

The five figures hurried out of the circle as Captain Montion offered his greetings. Behind them there was another shimmering in the air and three more arrived. This time it was another robed mage, an ogre with metal plates and wires bolted into his skull, and a lizard man I was surprised to recognize. It was Jorin Raindrop, a skilled monk from the Order of the Way. I knew from my time at the monastery he had occasionally found employment as a bodyguard and bounty hunter.

As pleasantries were exchanged between the officers and new arrivals my thoughts turned to my comrades’ orders from lieutenant Komwill to gather intelligence on our employer’s purposes. Renewing my acquaintance with Raindrop was looking like the place to start. 

A wrinkled old man, who I learned was our employer Trader Cadium Lock, and Lord Salamis listened intently as the captain described the last few days. Trader Lock insisted on viewing the pit, or portal, or whatever it was, at once and the group of mages and officers moved to the back of the temple pausing only to dismiss the troops.

As we mingle outside the temple at ease, I notice Jorin Raindrop, the metal plated ogre, and a bald, red robed mage make their way to one of the unoccupied trunk and vine “buildings.” Making eye contact with Kugo and Trang, I nodded toward the three and took off after them. I glimpsed through the entryway the mage sorting his way through the ogre’s enormous backpack but was stopped outside by Jorin.

Wild little Morin, he said. Are these your new friends? An orc, and elf and a human talk to a lizard man; it sounds like the beginning of a joke
Jorin was dressed the way I’d seen him a hundred times before: wearing nothing but a grey cotton robe with a pair of sai through the belt. Hello Raindrop, I said. The orc is Kugo, a great shaman, and the elf is Trang, a drunk. They are my squad mates. You’re employed as a bodyguard again?

Yes. And you’re employed at all. So strange to see the street rat growing up.

Why do the mages need your protection, asked Trang, that monstrosity of an ogre looks like it is all the muscle one could need.

Jorin turned to Trang and slowly blinked his inner lid. But it does not think so well, he said. I don’t know what Charles has done to the creature but I think those bolts and wires go right into its brain and bones. It is good for carrying things and breaking things, but not so good at spotting sneaky types.

And you are, Trang said with a smile. 

Careful, I say, Raindrop likes to brag.

The lizardman nods. Especially when so conscientiously invited. I can spot a black mouse at night. I can hear a moth flap its wings. At the Order’s monastery, I once stayed up two nights guarding the larder from every insect, armed only with a needle. Nothing made it past me.

Who are you talking to, an annoyed voice asked from inside the building. Your breaking my concentration with your chatter, get rid of these people Jorin.

Trang stepped up into the doorway. Sir, we have been ordered to assist you in any way possible she lied smoothly. How can I help? The mage, Charles I remembered, scowled and seemed about to start yelling before catching a good look at the beautiful elf in the doorway. Help, yes… you stay, there’s only room for one other person in here. The rest of you, off with you. Return to your officer.

Kugo and I left Trang to discover what she could and walked back to the temple. Outside was a crowd surrounding Lord Captain Salimis. He was standing behind a chest the size of a pony which he dramatically flung open just as we arrived. Inside it was filled with gems and gold. Cheers rang out, and I let my voice join them. The sight of all that money in front of me worked wonders on my memory of what risks it took to get it.

Lord Salimis stood at the center of his soldiers with a great smile. He dipped two large hands into the chest and let the riches flow out from between his fingers. Tonight, he boomed. Tonight we all get paid! 

Kugo punched me in the arm, Trang and our mission forgotten. Look at all that, he said. Even with our single share we’ll be richer than dogs. I remember fighting over a half cooked rat just a year ago.

I laughed. As a runt in Hartpolis I ran all day delivering messages for three copper, I said, then lost two to a thug who heard the coins clink in my pocket. I kept the third by swallowing it.

We spoke of old times for a while, I of the streets of Hartpolis, Kugo of someplace he called War Camp Rust.

A sharp pitched whistle pulled us out of our reminiscing. It was Lieutenant Komwill. Come over here you two, he said, and bring the third one.

We told him where Trang was and what she was up to. Good, Komwill said. That’s a good start. Our employer, that shriveled up Trader Lock, has to be telling the mages more than he’s telling us. Don’t think this mission is necessarily over just because the Lord is putting on his little show. He still wants the dark on why the Elementium Traders are paying all this money. Especially with the elves so against it. I’ve sent the other scouts to look in on Dissus and Horacio, the other two Incanter mages, but you two and I got our eyes focused on Trader Lock. 

The Lord Commander is going to magic up a feast tonight and Cadium Lock will be there sitting beside him. He’s sharing the Lord Commander’s tent, and that’s when we’ll go through his things. But there’s a problem. That crow your friend Trang has been trying to shoot, well, to start with the little worm pecker can talk. It also…

The lieutenant broke off as a member of Anvil came running up. Sir, he said, it’s the elves. Captain Montion wants all officers at the gate right away. Komwill cursed. Morin, Kugo, he said, meet me at my tent before the feast, bring Trang. 

The lieutenant hustled off. Maybe we can help Trang I suggest.

Jorin Raindrop was squatting outside the mage Charles’s building talking to a slightly anxious Trang. I don’t like how that thing was looking at me, she was saying. 

Rotkin looked at you? He’s never paid me more attention than a rock. I’d be careful Trang, when Rotkin focuses on something he often soon smashes it.

Whatever is left of an ogre in that thing is vicious. Why can’t Charles be a normal mage and make a golem she said in a low voice.

Hello again Morin, Kugo, said Raindrop without turning in our direction. I think mage Charles is done with using your friend.

You missed the show elf, said Kugo. The Lord Captain unveiled our payment in front of the company. Looks like we’ll be done here soon. How long are you on contract for Raindrop?

Until the job is done, replied the lizardman. I think… Raindrop stopped speaking for a moment. Remember how I said I can see a black mouse at night?

Yes, I said.

Now I see three squirrels all in a line heading toward one of the buildings fifty yards off. Very suspicious.

We looked at each other and then looked for the squirrels. It was as Raindrop said, three squirrels were following each other, trotting toward the building where the elven prisoners were being kept. 

Come on Raindrop, we have to stop whatever is going down, I said.

Raindrop blinked slowly. Whatever sorcery is at work has nothing to do with guarding my employer in the room behind me. You are on your own Morin.

Fine. The three of us ran toward the building housing the elves. Inside we saw the five prisoners chained to the wall, two squirrels staring at us, and one standing on the chain’s lock. One of the squirrels watching us began to squeak as if speaking. The squeaking turned to a droning and the squirrel shifted into a slender elf in a brown tunic. The sound of the elf’s vocalizations filled my head. I tried to speak but couldn’t. Then Kugo punched me.

Damnit! I yelled.

Magic! He yelled back. Get your sword out! 

One of the remaining squirrels hopped toward Kugo as he talked to me and abruptly a dagger was sticking from between Kugo’s ribs and there was a second elf in the room. Trang had her weapon out but didn’t attack; instead she said something in a rapid stream of elvish. That got a contemptuous sounding response from the caster and words “orc loving traitor” from the other in common. I drew my rapier and lunged at the elf who stabbed Kugo, surprising myself by running him through. He slid off my sword and onto the ground.

The spell caster screamed, held out her hands, and a jet of fire spread forth burning all of us. Not good enough Kugo snarled through blistering skin. He swung his mace into the elf’s gut staggering her. Trang, with a grimace on her face, clubbed the elf over the head with the pommel of her sword.

That left the squirrel sitting on the lock, starring at us with round little eyes. Surrender said Trang. Don’t make us kill you. The squirrel’s form shifted into another brown clothed elf holding a pair of lock picks. Mercy, he pleaded.


----------

